# Kaifun/Russian Coil Builds



## Harryssss (20/10/14)

Hi guys & girls !! 

So there I was sitting Saturday eve recoiling the Kayfun and wondering what coil
to build in the small space. 

And this is what I came up with 0.8 ohm

So can we maybe have pics of all the possible coil builds for Kayfun/Russian

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaizer (20/10/14)

Interesting. How did you wick it?


----------



## Harryssss (20/10/14)

Will put post a photo later


----------



## Andre (20/10/14)

Nice coiling @Harryssss. May my OCD suggest you correct the spelling of "coil" in the title.


----------



## Harryssss (20/10/14)

Thanks @Andre where do I change it


----------



## Harryssss (20/10/14)

Ok got it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harryssss (20/10/14)

Some Photos I found on Google


----------

